# can you ov whilst still bleeding after m/c or d/c?



## toby2

just wondered if anyone knew?know that at least one other person is wondering too!


----------



## missisH

hi, its rare and unlikely but its is possible
if that makes sense
x


----------



## toby2

thank you-all i can think about is trying again at the mo and i cant bear the thought that i might miss it as i know i need to wait for bleeding to stop
x


----------



## AS1

Ta for posting this - to be honest I was kinda thinking its unlikey but as you say don't want to miss it!!! I think I'm going to wait until after my AF anyway as there is still a lot of lining left in my uterus I been advised to let this clear. Not looking forward to my next AF doc warned me it will probably be quite bad!!


----------



## toby2

I had a d/c so is all gone for me, i know i should wait for af and i may do but tbh it takes me ages to get there anyway, four months was my shortest effort by a long way-hope af comes and gets you really soon this month AS1 so you can try again as well
x


----------



## vickielm

I also had a D+C on 12th Jan and not yet had AF unless it carried on from D+C bleed.

The doc said that i can try again and nothing is linked to MC after getting caught early after D+C.

So we are trying now. Well not trying tring with OPK's etc,just not taking precautions.

Good luck on your BFP

Vik


----------



## Mummy&bump

hey ladies hope uz dnt mind me having a nosey! but i jus like 2 c how every1s getting on! and yes it is possable 4 u 2 fall preggie again straight away! as im living proof hun! never had an af after i lost my lo and iv had a reallly straight 4ward pregnancy so far! so keep at it ladies!!

xxx


----------



## AS1

Yeah I also had a D&C but ended up back at the hospital with bad abdominal pain after passing large clots, a scan confirmed that there was quite a bit of lining left!! I thought this was quite ironic as after my op the consultant told me to leave it until after my first AF before trying to give the lining a chance to build up again?! (though it was one of his registrars who had done the operation!) 

When I was back at the hosp another doctor told me that they frequently don't remove it all to avoid damaging the uterus - I jst wish they would tell you about this as I ended up needing antibiotics!! Seems like you can't win I choose the operation as after having one previously I thought it helped draw closure and avoided the pain and emotional aspect of passing huge clots etc......now I'm wondering why I bothered!!!!

Toby2 both times I've been pregnant it happened straight away but obviously neither stuck so its not always good if it happens straight away either....

Good luck with trying I hope it happens soon and that this one sticks :hug:


----------



## toby2

mummyandbump thats good to hear,thank you and viki thanks for sharing what your consultant said-good luck with your bfp as well:hugs:
as1 it sounds like you have had a realy tough time of it?sorry that happened after your d/c -it sounds like you oppted to have one second time round for the exact same reasons that i did, its crap you didnt get the closure you wanted and i hope thngs settle down for you soon-its nice to know i am not alone in wanting to ttc so quick and to hear from others who have been through the same
:hug:


----------



## Hevz

My friend had a missed miscarriage and a d&c....she never had a period after the d&c and found out less than 4 weeks later that she was pregnant again. This pregnancy was successful and Finley was born a couple of days before his due date:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I got pregnant 6wks after losing my son who had been born prematurely....this wasn't planned but the baby I had....Lauren was my saviour:cloud9:, she's 6 now and I now have 4 beautiful children:happydance:


----------



## toby2

thanks for that,its nce to hear
x


----------

